# Senior rescue needed



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Yea... this is a heck of a situation we are in.

Have another really great family we met yesterday. They are really wanting to adopt Winter but Winter is only 5 and these people are in their 80s (although excellent shape for their ages). They live down the street maybe all of a mile from us in Scottsdale Ranch. I will not mention any names but he is the inventor of something which facilitated the development of cable TV (not sure if this is a good thing or not!! LOL!!)... so they lead a very comfortable existence.

They want Winter... but he is too young to be adopted by them. They also like Spencer, but Spencer was already adopted by a family in Wisconsin and will be traveling back there with me later this month. Tiffany.... well, you have to know Tiffany to appreciate her. They are wanting a dog which will sleep in the bed with them and stay on their lap, etc and Tiffany is just a little to independent for that. :smilie_tischkante: 

So we are in a pickle.... and are looking for a very people oriented older Maltese who would be ok in a quiet home...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve, I know this is far away but if they have the resources to travel to get a "baby", I wish you would look at these older dogs.

http://www.pekeatzurescue.com/index.htm


Lots of snugglers!!!! :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Steve, how about these two loves?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13306921


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have Tommy, he's a good little boy, loves to held and have his belly rubbed. He's got a happy personality and loves being in the back yard lying in the sun.Tommy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Apr 8 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759571


> I have Tommy, he's a good little boy, loves to held and have his belly rubbed. He's got a happy personality and loves being in the back yard lying in the sun.Tommy[/B]



Tommy is precious!! What a little love :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Tommy would be the perfect fit for the older couple....and he is so darling. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We just about have a solution to this issue.

Mary was recently contacted by an owner in Baton Rouge... another case of, now that I have a baby on the way, I don't have time for this dog... :bysmilie: 

Anyway... Miki is an older 8.5 lb male who is very sweet and who we are making arrangements for right now to get to me (since there are no North Central Maltese Rescue fosters in the area).


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He looses his home because there's a baby on the way? :shocked: How can you so easily dismiss the baby (Miki) you already have? 

I'm sure his 'fur ever' home will be wonderful, and he'll be loved and spoiled forever.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 9 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759965


> He looses his home because there's a baby on the way? :shocked: How can you so easily dismiss the baby (Miki) you already have?[/B]


I'm just reporting what happens all to frequently. We have had slightly heated conversations here previously with respect to adopting a foster to a family with small children or to a family which is likely to have small children. 
This is part of the reality of rescue I am afraid and the very reason we do not permit certain things.

This is also the reason we have Tiffany, another senior rescue turned in because their child was at the age she was mobil and naturally drawn toward the dog while at the same time, Tiffany is old enough she can be a little grouchy. (just ask Max...;-))


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

This is exactly why so many breeders pass on allowing their Maltese to be adopted to young families. Not that other families don't have issues come up... but the breeders are playing the best odds they can when placing their babies.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hubby and I have talked about this quite a bit. Hunter can be very particular around small children (ex. males) and we don't have children now but might consider them in the future. We determined that we love Hunter so much that we wouldn't ever give him up. We adopted him to love and and be his fur-ever family so if we choose to have children we will have to work very hard with the children to keep them from bothering him and raise him to be protective and loving of any children. If it doesn't work out - the children will have to go to grandmas! :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 10 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760194


> Hubby and I have talked about this quite a bit. Hunter can be very particular around small children (ex. males) and we don't have children now but might consider them in the future. We determined that we love Hunter so much that we wouldn't ever give him up. We adopted him to love and and be his fur-ever family so if we choose to have children we will have to work very hard with the children to keep them from bothering him and raise him to be protective and loving of any children. If it doesn't work out - the children will have to go to grandmas! :eek2_gelb2:[/B]



My thoughts exactly!


----------

